# are you a live bearer keeper?



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

are there any live bearer keepers here


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've got some in my 10g, they're actually the only fish I do have now. I shut down all my other tanks.


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

as of right now lol my hobby is staying with guppies lol i noticed the pair easy


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

used to have guppies got rid of them cuz off all the breeding


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

lol mine started already not even 4 hours after adding together


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

Guppies


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

No.

Sent by mobile.


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

guppies instantly pair  lol i almost want more then one tank full


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I have lots of hets. (Heterandria formosa) Very easy to keep and breed. I also have a pair of black-chinned livebearers, but their babies seem to all get eaten.


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

New to guppies? Theyre really easyto keep and to breed, they only have one big requirement as far as i know. In orderfor the females to not be constantly pestered by the males you should keep a 3-1 ratio females-males. That way the females wont be exhausted to death by the ever horny males. And youll have a fairly good dna variance to prevent in-breeding.


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

i have 4 males 5 females bought 4 of each yesterday already had a adult female though


----------



## driftwood (Aug 2, 2011)

Lyretail swords
Guppies - Black Moscow, RERA (Red eyed red albinos), Albino Blue Topas


----------

